# EE4 rooted bloated as. zip?



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Is there a rooted bloated full EE4 as a zip? I have no prob using Odin but on the fly not around a PC, a zip would be handy to throw on thru cwm. Anyone know if it's available as a zip instead of tar?


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

"clumsyninja21 said:


> Is there a rooted bloated full EE4 as a zip? I have no prob using Odin but on the fly not around a PC, a zip would be handy to throw on thru cwm. Anyone know if it's available as a zip instead of tar?


does it have to be the bloated one? I think I have a zip of the debloated rooted EE4 somewhere...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

"anoninja118 said:


> does it have to be the bloated one? I think I have a zip of the debloated rooted EE4 somewhere...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


I have the debloated. I was curious about the bloated as I use some of the crapware in certain cases.


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

"clumsyninja21 said:


> I have the debloated. I was curious about the bloated as I use some of the crapware in certain cases.


what kinda crapware? you can side load the crapware .apks or flash 'em in CWM if you went with the debloated one... I should have most of them lol

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Lol. Thanks. I used the debloated and added what I needed.


----------

